# Attaching comb to a frame



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Lots of folks use rubber bands..no problem.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I use hemp twine. I lay the comb on a flat surface, position the frame over the comb, then trim the comb to fit inside the frame. Remove the extra comb pieces, then tie one end of the twine in a corner of the frame, then gently wrap and slide loops of twine between the comb/frame and firm surface, pulling them tight. Then after six or seven wraps around the comb/frame combo I tie off the end. This has always worked well for me. The bees quickly fasten the comb to its new home in the frame and they also chew off the twine. Cotton twine also works well.

BTW, the bees seem to have little trouble repairing even some of the most horrendous damage.


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

I use regular frames, but instead of wiring them thru the holes drilled into the end bars, I put small brads into one edge of the end bars, and then wire in a zigzag pattern all down the side of the frames. This basically creates a tray with maybe 8-10 wires as a bottom. I can then lay the comb into the frame and slide rubber bands on it from each end as it lays over a 5 gallon bucket. Makes it really easy to put even soft comb into the frames as a one man job. I usually keep one or two boxes of these frames around in case I need them.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Another thread on this topic - suggests rubber bands may be the better way to go. That would suck to find a queen trapped in the frayed string.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...d-reason-to-use-rubber-bands-on-cutout-frames!


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

I just saw that. I did use cotton string. Tying it first and then using a thumb tack to attach the other end worked much better than what I was trying before.
I am going to pick up some rubber bands next time I'm at the store.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I use rubber bands from staples the wide ones and the bees will do the rest. It is fast and easy.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Rubber bands with honey comb has never worked well for me. It still falls sideway or out and I always make a mess with honey comb and kill bees. I feel I kill too many bees with the rubberbands too. 

One way makes it a bit easier for me with brood comb is to start with cotton, thin guage twine wv'd stapled on one side of frame. I lay the comb on the twine then rubber band. That's worked best for me so far. 

Someone once posted showing ready made frames with rabbit wire cable tied to one side of frame, then put in comb, bring up another separate side of rabbit wire and cable tie to frame until bees secure it. Next spring I will have frames ready like this for cut outs. Looked very fast and I'm sure I can include a bit of honey comb in the cut out.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

When I do a cutout, I use wired frames. The type you use to embed foundation in the frame. Cut the brood comb to fit inside the frame,Hold frame horizontal and lay the brood on the wires, tie parcel post wrapping twine to one end of the top bar and wrap around the frame and the comb, tie the twine to the top bar at the other end.

I have never observed this type of twine fraying and trapping bees, BUT, that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Maybe I just never saw it. I will watch more closely if I do another cutout. Haven't done any this year, don't expect that I will. I have been giving them to others. This will put the brood comb all on one half of the frame, but, if you place the frames in the hive body, all facing the same way, you will preserve bee space, and it is amazing what they can do with it. The following year, I normally trade out these frames.

cchoganjr


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Chicken wire or half inch hardware cloth on one side, lay the frame down wire side down, and set the comb inside in the proper orientaion, chicken wire or hardware cloth the other side. Make the wire tight.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

rubber bands, skinny ones, 8 or so to a frame. I use them crossed in pairs, I've found them to be a bit more sturdy that way.


----------



## imeasystreet (Apr 3, 2012)

I made 2-piece bottom hinged frames with zig-zagged foundation wire on both sides for my Kenyan tbh. But haven't had a chance to use them yet.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/removeable-swarm-catching-frames/


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Very cool David!! That is a great idea!! How does it hold up to moving the new hive from the cut out to the yard?? Ever have the comb rip out of the wire? I have a cut out to do this weekend and would like to use that idea!!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know because I haven't tried that. I would probably put a few wraps of string around it before taking it on the road to keep it from swinging. If it can sit tight for a few days you would be amazed at how fast they attach it to the top bar.


----------



## Kristen beck (May 1, 2012)

Ok that is just flippin cool! i cannot wait to show my husband this, we were "twining" comb into some frames last weekend and although it worked, that looks much easier!


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

I think the wire 'hooks' would work, but only if it's some older comb. The comb I was dealing with was brand new and I doubt it would have worked.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I put 4 staples on the edge of the end bars (one side). I then use 50lb fishing mono and thread it through staples making 4 cross lines. I then preload each frame with 4 rubber bands. When doing the cutout I lay the top cover upside down and rest a frame with one end up on edge of telescoping cover. This allows fishing line to hold comb up off surface and prevents mashing bees.


----------

